# Its been real!!!!! Not real fun...



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Should I have my way, after 3500 miles of listening to the rice crispy crew in this car, I am trading it in. 

I am done... A car with an MSRP of 29,000 frankly should be of better fit and finish. You should not have to invest in 200-300 dollars worth of dynamat to get it to resemble any level of quiet compared to a dodge NEON. 

Sick of chasing buzzes, rattles, and the like... frustrating... *I hope others are having a better owner experience*... But I've not patience nor care to have to improve things that should not need improving...


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

The car is a pos for a new "german" car, but ive had much worse luck with other cars, my trailblazer ss was a lump of garbage and i bought it brand new as well.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

You're right to be disappointed. Even the CEO & Chairman of VW Group (VAG) Martin Winterkorn admitted to the Rice Crispy rock band that come free of charge in VWs. You should convey your disappointment to him and Jonathan Browning (VW of America)... let them know why you dumped your Beetle... 

Martin Winterkorn (Chairman & CEO of VAG) and Ferdinand Piech (Emperor & High Priest of VW & Porsche empire) 










Jonathan Browning (CEO of VWoA's Rice Crispy) 










We don't want no... 










Many have applied medical/fabric tape between the interior panels in search for the sound of silence. Insane.... I know.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You know I'm starting to wonder if all you people who have been bitching bothered to test drive their car before they bought it. I noticed the lack of sound deadening the minute i started my test drive, how did you people not notice it? And then you buy the car and bitch about it? Just doesn't make sense, i say good riddance and enjoy your Jeep. I'm sure the gas companies will love you for it. At least you'll help Chrysler pay back their loan from the tax payers, cuz yea they still haven't, so go ahead and support the company that has stolen your money.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are all having difficulty with rattling. I have had no such issues. Just the annoying window thing...


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

I have never had any issues other than the window. No noises of any kind. Compared to my Mini Cooper which by the way was a piece of junk the Beetle is doing just fine. No issues with the 2010 Jeep Wrangle I owned except for the 14 miles to the gallon so get use to visiting your local gas station.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish through this post, but I wish you the best of luck with your next vehicle.


----------



## Jetta-George (Jun 18, 2004)

Has to do with the nature of the brand as VW is the cheapest of German brands VW expect you to go to Audi if you want something better then Porsche (is the reason they always wanted to buy them) followed by Bentley Bugatti and Lamborghini all brands mentioned owned under the VW umbrella. This would be the reasoning behind the cheaper design. 

Now MFG has a lot to do with it you are getting a product produced in Mexico with Chinese parts. As others have mentioned there are other brands with problems. I blew a 30k trans in my Porsche at 6k miles they say it was a fluke that 1 in 10k go out. I had a 100k AMG have 26 repairs within 4months of purchase and was bought back as a lemon. I buy a new car every 2yrs or so and being over the hill I can comment that this was the only bad experiences for me in many many cars I've owned. 

You could of had a 5 o'clock car you never know... 

If your looking for something worry free you need to look to asian brands and steer clear of the ones made in the US. Sad to say but we have serious quality issues when it comes to cars meanwhile we build better trucks and SUV's then anyone and is why BMW and MBZ makes there's here. 

Koreans are grabbing up all the good designers like Peter Shreyer from Audi some Lexus and toyota guys with their main design studios located in Germany while having their cars built in Korea. Even Martin Winterkorn marveled at the quality of those brands. 

I can comment that I owned a 2011 Sonata built in Alabama for 7months and it fell apart while I then traded for a 2011 Optima which is the same exact car with different body panels and interior although being built in Korea and it was great very solid tight body gaps etc. Vw got me back because well.. I am American meaning I buy cheap goods and often so they got me with low interest rates and free maintenance along with styling. Vw doesn't car about the car after the warranty period we should all be honest about this since they know you will probably never visit the dealer after the warranty is out. The tech under the beetle has been around since 2005 so lets be honest about this as well nothing revolutionary about it. 

Koreans are using existing components to save R&D costs cheap but skilled labor and profiting the difference. The sonata/optima used the same bottom end components from the honda accord which is tried and trued while developing their own GDI heads and transmissions for fuel economy. The ECU was bosch , keyless system was Continental, shocks were Sachs and numerous components I saw were made in germany while my VW its all china. I can get a german Bosch replacement at Autozone while the dealer sells more a more expensive chinese part go figure.. 

Not selling out the VW brand I've owned 8 of them rather stating the nature of the car biz.. 

The world has changed global economy is in the tank get out of your head in regards to brands and quality and look at the actual product itself. I went to Saks for a new suite I saw a 2500 Armani suite label said made in china guy said I was paying for the tailoring well for that I can go buy a ticket to panama and get a better suit. 

Buddy of mine works at BMW and another at Benz both tell me the same entry level cars are built better then more expensive up lines ones. Why because its most peoples exposure to the brand and they want your loyalty and then they can sneak in an inferior product under the guise of a higher model. BMW 325 was 6k less then 330 both were 3liter same bottom end while the lower model had single vanos vs dual and a few less features for 6k less. 

We get Nike's made in Vietnam while europe gets european made Nike's etc and numerous examples. 

Conclusion look at the product and forget the name and styling and dig deep to the core. Stop reading US car reviews peterson publishing owns them all read Top Gear, 5th gear, BBC, Auto Car these guys give honest reviews. In the US you can only count on consumer reports since they secretly purchase cars from dealerships to test real models not ones given to them by the MFG's. I read this http://jalopnik.com/5760248/how-ferrari-spins 

As for me I love the TDI in my passat only reason I bought it was the engine. The styling of the beetle with low apr and free maintenance they got me again the rest is meaningless to me but they got me and they know it :sly: 

For you the beetle didn't work out for your personal reasons learn from this and others experience and get something that suites your personal needs regardless of the brand stigma and where its built after all its your hard work that will be paying for so make yourself happy. The car brands have no loyalty to you so neither should your dollars have loyalty to anyone but you. 

Car gives you problems up front dump it because it will only get worse. Best solution I've found is rent it for a few days Hertz and all those other agencies have "fun car" and anything else you may consider purchasing. Live with it for a few days rather then minutes and see if its for you the up front expense of a few hundred can save you thousands if you have to dump a car you just bought. This has saved me from buying a quite a few cars that I really wanted but I just couldn't live with them on a daily basis after the excitement wore off which I think happened to you with the beetle.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I've been around Mk3 to Mk6 VWs and the problem with rattles, squeaks, buzzing are real. If you have a sample that lacks such problems, count yourself lucky. One of the reason is the increased use of plastics and another is the lack of foam/fabric padding that go between two surfaces. This process is no longer used. Most panels are designed to be snapped on and/or minimal screws, easy for assembly. Cost cutting, maximizing profits... who knows? 

If you understood German, Winterkorn is definitely not a happy camper in the follow video clip where he reviewed a Hyundai and bitched to his subordinates... "how can they do it and we can't..."


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SERIOUSLY! Does no one test drive cars before they buy them?????? Seriously! lol


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

drtechy said:


> You know I'm starting to wonder if all you people who have been bitching bothered to test drive their car before they bought it. I noticed the lack of sound deadening the minute i started my test drive, how did you people not notice it? And then you buy the car and bitch about it? Just doesn't make sense, i say good riddance and enjoy your Jeep. I'm sure the gas companies will love you for it. At least you'll help Chrysler pay back their loan from the tax payers, cuz yea they still haven't, so go ahead and support the company that has stolen your money.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 Why so angry?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vincenzo said:


> Why so angry?


 Lol, just tired of seeing threads like this. It's like going to the supermarket, trying a sample, not liking it, but buying it anyway. Just doesn't make sense to me. The windows were a different issue, it is intermittent so you might not experience it on a test drive, but the rattling, and lack of sound deadening, my god you'd notice that almost instantaneously.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Jetta-George - you're the Man. No, you're the Dude!!!! You know the dark side of Globalization. 

Just so folks here understand what is going in on in Germany. There're companies that pride themselves that their products are still designed and made in Germany. These companies have lobbied the German government to pass a law or standard on what can be labeled "Made in Germany". Unfortunately, they couldn't fight corporate giants like VAG, Daimler, BMW, Siemens, Bosch, etc... 

Get used to the term 'Germanise'... a compound of German and Chinese, meaning a product that is assembled and labeled "Made in Germany" but its gut is manufactured somewhere else, ie China.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I worked at a dealer and use to laugh at all the customers complaining about rattling. If you want a silent car man up and spend the money lol. Hell I have had many jeeps and they all are rattle boxes. I will be honest I am just upset that some one can't just move on has to leave on a note like this. Wish you the best of luck in your next car.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> If you understood German, Winterkorn is definitely not a happy camper in the follow video clip where he reviewed a Hyundai and bitched to his subordinates... "how can they do it and we can't..."


 IIRC, Winterkorn was amazed at how the latch for *just* the tilt/telescope steering locked and unlocked. That's why he and someone else messed with it a bunch. The rest of their sit time seemed pretty ho-hum.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> Talking about stuff buzzing, rattling, clicking... Yeah I test drove it, it and 3 others... Lets not get on personal attacks and assume people are idiots...
> 
> No it started out quiet. then this panel starts buzzing, then that one... not talking about common road noise...
> 
> ...


 I hear your frustration. What exactly were the paint issues?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> IIRC, Winterkorn was amazed at how the latch for *just* the tilt/telescope steering locked and unlocked. That's why he and someone else messed with it a bunch. The rest of their sit time seemed pretty ho-hum.


 Not even close.... that's all I'm gonna say. 

Since this was at the Frankfurt International Auto show where most visitors are German, some media folks believed Winterkorn intentionally embarrassed his underlings in public to make a point.... that they better get their Scheiße together. The car in the video - the I30 - is a direct competitor to the Golf, VW's most important car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

kballard72 said:


> A 10 minute test drive tells you little.... as for the paint, you could see the black of the plastic coming through.
> 
> The console was not an item that would have came up either.
> 
> ...


 Lack of sound deadening doesn't change from day to day. Not sure how your issue with it would not have been noticed on the test drive, but hey to each his own. Like I said you enjoy your rattling jeep! Cuz it will rattle, I've owned several and never had one that didn't.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> A 10 minute test drive tells you little.... as for the paint, you could see the black of the plastic coming through.
> 
> The console was not an item that would have came up either.
> 
> ...


 Yes now step back and look at it from another angle all the people that own these cars you just devalued. If some one comes in here they will read this and think they are all bad. When there is still the fact that you are 1 in lets say 15,000 sold in the US this year. I support you right to be angry but don't drag all of us down with you.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

TRUE... My apologies.... I hope everyone has a much better experience... the moderator can delete this whole thread... my mistake.... its a wonderful car... thanks all.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> TRUE... My apologies.... I hope everyone has a much better experience... the moderator can delete this whole thread... my mistake.... its a wonderful car... thanks all.


 Thanks for seeing it for the big picture good luck with the Jeep.


----------



## commander919 (Sep 24, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Thanks for seeing it for the big picture good luck with the Jeep.


 I think you missed the sarcasm in Kballard's last post. Like him, I rue the day I bought this big German piece of scheisse and will be getting rid of it ASAP. It's not unreasonable to expect a $25k car to have all working parts (ahem, windows), paint that isn't see-through, and to be free of rattles. If Toyota can do it with a $12k Scion.......yea, VW might want to address their shortcomings first before they try and compete with the big boys like Toyota. Back to Lexus I go.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

commander919 said:


> I think you missed the sarcasm in Kballard's last post. Like him, I rue the day I bought this big German piece of scheisse and will be getting rid of it ASAP. It's not unreasonable to expect a $25k car to have all working parts (ahem, windows), paint that isn't see-through, and to be free of rattles. If Toyota can do it with a $12k Scion.......yea, VW might want to address their shortcomings first before they try and compete with the big boys like Toyota. Back to Lexus I go.


 Go then dude no reason for you to be posting here then.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Go then dude no reason for you to be posting here then.


 This! Trying to help and warn people is one thing, going on and on about how upset you are, that's what facebook is for lol


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


> The car is a pos for a new "german" car, but ive had much worse luck with other cars, my trailblazer ss was a lump of garbage and i bought it brand new as well.


 Had a trailblazer and traded it for the Ford Edge after driving it since '04. 

a hint of sarcasm but my bad for trolling/venting... 


If the product exchange is unable to occur, I will gut the interior space and use any product known to man to make the bad noises stop. Felt, foam, caulking, super glue, gorilla glue, play dough, cake icing, silly putty... 

I assume all panels are simple body clips if I do have to begin making my own repairs..


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> Had a trailblazer and traded it for the Ford Edge after driving it since '04.
> 
> a hint of sarcasm but my bad for trolling/venting...
> 
> ...


 I honestly was pretty surprised by your response and felt that you earned my respect with it. Been down the same road in the past and know your anger. If you have no luck with trading the car in and decide to keep it. Don't hesitate to PM me with any questions. I would be more willing to help you out with the car.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm gonna raise a yellow caution flag on this thread. Everyone take a deep breath...... 

eace: 





Ok, now, let's focus on this: 
Help the OP with his rattle problems. He asked about Dynamat and removing the entire interior to quell rattles/squeaks. If you can't respond this topic, don't. 

Thanks.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

The apology was sincere. But at the moment I am not in the "its a wonderful" car mindset that was the sarcastic piece... Would like to be, spent to much coin on it not to be... But I am not... 

I get dynamat is good for lowering up over all interior volume (which really is not the issue, nor is road noise)... Though I am afraid that will be a backfire.. A more quiet environment will only make the panel creaks and squeaks more noticeable I feel. 

Which leads me to a probablyesolution of black 3m foam tape in every joint where one panel meets another, and or stuffing 3m foam into each clip hole as well. 

I know some folks have the ability to just filter out noises that do not matter, unfortunately as a person with asperger issues, I don't. And until a noise is resolved, well, I get stuck on that problem until it is gone. But knowing that, no, these things I speak of were not in the test drive, or first few hundred miles. As you drive a vehicle, things settle in and when they do, they don't always play well together.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> I get dynamat is good for lowering up over all interior volume (which really is not the issue, nor is road noise)... Though I am afraid that will be a backfire.. A more quiet environment will only make the panel creaks and squeaks more noticeable I feel.
> 
> Which leads me to a probablyesolution of black 3m foam tape in every joint where one panel meets another, and or stuffing 3m foam into each clip hole as well.


 I honestly would have to agree with you on this one. Which s*cks. My best advice would be to ask your local scene and see if there is a preferred dealership. I am one of the lucky ones that has a tech that will not let a car leave until he feels the problem is fixed.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wife has had hers for a year now. 0 rattles , squeeks , noises. Only problem has been the drivers side window(waiting for parts) and a windshield stress crack. Our last American made truck was falling apart at 12 month old.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

If you can isolate the panels that are rattling/squeaking I would think that using a piece of the 3m foam, cut to fit around the poppet hole for the clip, would help tremendously in getting rid of the offending rattle. With the way all cars are assembled now, some of those annoying noises are bound to happen as things settle in (as you noted). Sorry your particular car is causing you stress, it's hard to love a car that pushes your buttons on a regular basis. I just traded out of a Mazda2 because I couldn't tolerate the little annoying things about it, so I totally get where you're coming from! I was ready to gut the entire interior and put dynomat in to get rid of some of the road noise, and decided that in the end I didn't love the rest of the car enough to go through the effort. Best of luck whichever path you decide to take.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

First world problems. 

Don't expect a $30k car to be like a quarter million dollar car when it's built on a $17k car platform. Whether your car was $30k or not doesn't matter when it's built on the same platform with the same materials as the $17k car sitting next to it on the lot. I find it hard to believe that it's just so utterly, uttlerly, utterly horrible that it enrages you to the point where losing ~$6k sounds like a great idea. I echo the test drive comments, it seems everyone here buys the car and then immediately turns around and bitches about the most benign things and cries lemon. It's a mass produced object composed of thousands of parts and it is subject to harsh conditions, impacts, and forces as it drives, what do you expect? 

FTR, my wife's '12 2.5/roof we bought in July with 3500 miles on it is flawless, sans driver's window issue which we knew about when we bought it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> First world problems.
> 
> Don't expect a $30k car to be like a quarter million dollar car when it's built on a $17k car platform. Whether your car was $30k or not doesn't matter when it's built on the same platform with the same materials as the $17k car sitting next to it on the lot. I find it hard to believe that it's just so utterly, uttlerly, utterly horrible that it enrages you to the point where losing ~$6k sounds like a great idea. I echo the test drive comments, it seems everyone here buys the car and then immediately turns around and bitches about the most benign things and cries lemon. It's a mass produced object composed of thousands of parts and it is subject to harsh conditions, impacts, and forces as it drives, what do you expect?
> 
> FTR, my wife's '12 2.5/roof we bought in July with 3500 miles on it is flawless, sans driver's window issue which we knew about when we bought it.


 This guy knows what's up

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> First world problems.
> 
> Don't expect a $30k car to be like a quarter million dollar car when it's built on a $17k car platform. Whether your car was $30k or not doesn't matter when it's built on the same platform with the same materials as the $17k car sitting next to it on the lot. I find it hard to believe that it's just so utterly, uttlerly, utterly horrible that it enrages you to the point where losing ~$6k sounds like a great idea. I echo the test drive comments, it seems everyone here buys the car and then immediately turns around and bitches about the most benign things and cries lemon. It's a mass produced object composed of thousands of parts and it is subject to harsh conditions, impacts, and forces as it drives, what do you expect?
> 
> FTR, my wife's '12 2.5/roof we bought in July with 3500 miles on it is flawless, sans driver's window issue which we knew about when we bought it.


 *Kind of exactly what I expect. when it replaced a neon platform vehicle of 10 years with no issues, it was simply old. And when the loaner is one of those 17k cars its based on and it is more quiet, yeah I expect the 30k big brother to be like that. 

You are welcome to go google aspergers prior to making anymore judgement calls on what will actually make someone willing to take a 6k bath. Repetitive noises that were for a fact not present in the test drive, are some of those very things. Two noises popped up this week at 3700 miles, how long of a test drive is expected before you are allowed to voice concern or "bitch"? But enough about insulting me... feel free to stop by and help me find some of these issues  * 

Moderator feel free to kill the post and my account with it. I griped about a car and folks come at me like I insult their mother. Ridiculous.


----------



## commander919 (Sep 24, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> *Kind of exactly what I expect. when it replaced a neon platform vehicle of 10 years with no issues, it was simply old. And when the loaner is one of those 17k cars its based on and it is more quiet, yeah I expect the 30k big brother to be like that.
> 
> You are welcome to go google aspergers prior to making anymore judgement calls on what will actually make someone willing to take a 6k bath. Repetitive noises that were for a fact not present in the test drive, are some of those very things. Two noises popped up this week at 3700 miles, how long of a test drive is expected before you are allowed to voice concern or "bitch"? But enough about insulting me... feel free to stop by and help me find some of these issues  *
> 
> Moderator feel free to kill the post and my account with it. I griped about a car and folks come at me like I insult their mother. Ridiculous.


 I know that pain bro...trying to get problems fixed with a VW is like beating your head against a brick wall. There's been a guy posting about his windows not working in FL resulting in a flooded interior and the people on this forum act like he should deal with it and it's not a big deal.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Aspy Info*

"In addition, certain sights, sounds, tastes, smells and textures can cause intense reactions in these individuals. An example of the inability to control feelings would be an individual who becomes hysterical when he hears dogs barking. Another example is when an individual becomes so angry that his favorite television show was canceled that he throws the television out of the window. 

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/126433-aspergers-symptoms-adults/#ixzz27RVj7WtZ 

The next person that seems insanely preoccupied with noises, you might reflect and not jump his ass about it...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I think this has gone far enough. 

Ken, for whatever reason, I cannot private message you. I don't want to make this public, but without a means to contact you privately, I really have no choice. 

I'm locking this thread up. I feel for you and your personal and mechanical issues. For future reference, this is a site and a forum for enthusiasts. There really are two types of posts that people make: questions and observations/news. If you choose to participate in this forum in the future, it would be in your best interest and will get you the best responses if you post a topic that asks a question (How do I get rid of all the squeaks and rattles?) or a topic of observation/news (I found new pictures of the 2013 convertible!). Posting a thread in a forum where people are passionate about something where you rant about how that very thing is awful will not lead to a healthy discussion about your issues. I wouldn't go to a ComicCon panel discussion on the new Star Trek movie and say loudly "Star Trek sucks!" and then expect to have a lengthy civilized chat about how it is lousy. Those fans would go nuts and throw me out of the joint. It's no different here. 

I telling you this to help you post well in the future and be an active participant in this forum. I know you are frustrated, and people here will be willing to help you, but coming in with guns blazing will not establish you as a credible forum member. 

Just some friendly forum advice. If you have the ability to PM me, I am open to discussing it more.  

To others: I think you can read what I posted here and see if it applies to you as well. 

*I will add: the OP is NOT the only one at fault here. Some others need to lighten up a bit and not jump all over a post too. *


----------

